# Jaric: Play me or trade me



## Zuca

A Jaric interview for Hoopsworld:

http://www.hoopsworld.com/Story.asp?story_id=11052

I really think that we should play him over Buckner. If not, I would like to see him traded. Would Bulls take him for Larry Hughes (who is also complaining about playing time)?


----------



## croco

I think the front office would love to trade Jaric since he has two years left on his contract after this year, the problem is that no team is going to take him unless the Grizzlies package him with someone who has value. That is unrealistic unless it is a bigger trade or three way deal with the Grizzlies trying to match contracts and get even more cap relief. 

Heck no to Larry Hughes though despite the fact that his contract expires in 2010. He is a net minus to any team because he can't play off the ball and isn't good enough to dominate the ball. He is by no means a cancer, just a bad basketball player at this point and a distraction on the court for a young team learning how to win games.


----------



## Priest

move mayo to the one jaric at the two lol


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

If Jaric starts talking about trade demands in a hoopsworld interview, I think he can be safely ignored. If he went to Chris Wallace and asks for a trade, I still think he can be ignored. He has no leverage whatsoever.


----------



## gi0rdun

No Adriana Lima joke yet?


----------



## ¹²³

gi0rdun said:


> No Adriana Lima joke yet?


Why should anyone make an Adriana Lima joke?


----------



## Zuca

Update: Jaric was given permission to seek a trade, and if it fails, there will be a buyout:

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4513274


----------



## E.H. Munro

Hey, if Memphis wants to include Mayo we'll take him (either Houston or Boston). :bsmile:


----------



## R-Star

Who the hell is going to trade anything for Marco Jaric?


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Um, didn't he try this demand once before?


----------



## Zuca

Well, Marko Jaric signed with Real Madrid:

http://www.nba.com/2009/news/12/22/j...s=iref:nbahpt2

I didn't even know that Memphis waived him... Good riddance anyway.


----------



## jokeaward

Paycheck thieves can't make coaching decisions... good riddance as well.


----------

